# IP Adresse mit Hilfe der MAC Adresse ermitteln



## Tukuan (20. Feb 2009)

Moin Forum,

ich habe mir schon einiges im Forum und im Internet angeschaut. Leider habe ich noch nichts passendes gefunden.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wir vertreiben Geräte mit Ethernetschnittstelle. Diese haben eine definierte IP-Adresse, die vom Kunden geändert werden kann.
Nun kommt es vor, dass der Kunde irgendwas falsch macht oder sich die IP-Adresse nicht merkt. Er kann das Gerät also nicht mehr ansprechen.
Meine Idee ist nun, die IP Adresse mit Hilfe der bekannten MAC Adress zu ermitteln. 
Geht das überhaupt? Ich habe da unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört.

Da ich nun überhaupt keine Kenntnisse in Netzwerkprogrammierung habe, habe ich die Hoffnung einer von euch kann mir bei den ersten Schritten helfen, denn ich möchte ein kleines Programm schreiben.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Tukuan


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2009)

Du kannst sowas hier machen und dann in der Ergebnisliste die IP raussuchen:
http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?t=22622

Java kann sowas von Haus aus nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (20. Feb 2009)

Moin,



Tukuan hat gesagt.:


> Wir vertreiben Geräte mit Ethernetschnittstelle. Diese haben eine definierte IP-Adresse, die vom Kunden geändert werden kann.Nun kommt es vor, dass der Kunde irgendwas falsch macht oder sich die IP-Adresse nicht merkt. Er kann das Gerät also nicht mehr ansprechen.



Dein Zauberwort ist Broadcast

implementiere auf dem Gerät einen entsprechenden Echo-Server der auf dem beliebigen (immer gleichen) UDP-Port auf eine bestimmte (0x12345678 oder was auch immer) Nachricht wartet ... anschließend antwortet das Gerät mit einer Nachricht ... z.B. IP und MAC zusammen (läßt sich aber auch über den Socket finden) - ggf. weitere Daten ... im Übrigen sollte das Gerät ebenfalls mit einem Broadcast antworten - sonst kommt die Antwort evt. nie an (falsches Netzwerk!)

hand, mogel


----------



## tuxedo (20. Feb 2009)

Find ich ne tolle Idee. Sofern sich das Gerät anpassen lässt.

- Alex


----------

